# Diagnosis of mast cell cancer



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't have any experience, but I did want to say I am very sorry. I'm sure someone who has been through this will check in with some info for you.

Welcome to the GRF by the way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
I am sorry you had to find us due to Cody having mast cell cancer. There have been several people here that have dogs that either went thru treatment or going thru treatment. What kind of success rate does the doctor give with him having chemo? 
Hope you get some answers or just want to rant over this. It is not fair that our babies have to go thru this terrible disease.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. I lost my golden gil, age 8 years, 9 months, 1 week on May 25. almost 2 weeks ago. She died 48 hours after the surgery to remove tumor that had encased her appendix and where the small and large intestine connect. However, I was not her when the vet called to give histopath report and hubby coulnd't remember exactly what kind of tumor it was, except vet said it wa very aggressive and would have been back in short time.

I hope someone can give you more information.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I also just wanted to say welcome to the forum and I am sorry that you are having to go through this. There are so many wonderful and experienced members on the forum that I am sure someone will step in and offer some good advice or insight for you.


Tiffany


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

ahh..see the members here are wonderful...in another thread the member mentioned the Golden Retriever Cancer Research Center http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=36957

You might try contacting some of these people if you are not getting the answers youre looking for...
http://www.grca.org/health/cancerdonation.pdf

heres a couple of other sites that might help:
http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2002-07-24-cover-cancer_x.htm

http://cancer.landofpuregold.com/

Also, bear in mind what his quality of life will be like. My poor boxer had a brain tumor, and I held out on thin hopes for too long. When we finally let him go he had such a grateful look on his face. Good luck with whatever you decide, and keep us posted. Sorry you had to join the forum on such dire circumstances, but glad to see you here none the less.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No experience with this type of cancer, but wanted to say welcome and I'm so sorry about Cody. Did your vet give you a prognosis with and without treatment? Much depends on the aggressiveness of the tumor, the dog's overall health, and many other factors. Dogs do tend to tolerate chemo better than people do, but it isn't always the answer.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

No advice or experience with mast cell cancer here either, but lots of good thoughts for you and Cody.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry and understand your frustration. Below is a link to a canine cancer group where you will find support, strength and tons of information. Good luck and you and Cody will be in our thoughts.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineCancer/?yguid=92743314


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll start by saying Welcome to the forum and I'm so very sorry to hear of your sweet boy Cody getting such a disheartening diagnosis. I don't know anything about the disease, as I am just starting my journey with my 2 furbabies. I have found that there seems to be lots of cancers and seizures the golden breed is predispositioned to, which breaks my heart to learn. I hope someone can post you helpful information and offer some good advice to help you and Cody.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome, albeit under stressful times.

I think you will know in your heart what and when you will need to help Cody if it comes to that and know that you will have the support of many here through your trials.

What grade have the mass cells been and where have they been located?

Last year I went through this same thing with my Artica.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have no advice, just wanted to say welcome and so sorry about your boy. Rest assured that your new GRF family will be here for you every step of the way!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry about your boys cancer. I'm not familiar with this disease, but just want to say Good Luck and you don't have to through this alone. There are loving and caring members right here. This is one of the best support groups around. HUGS!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have little Charlie right now that has Mass Cell Tumor's. Due to his age and health we decided not to get him operated on, we're making him comfortable and he is doing good so far. He was diagnosed in March 08. The tumor grew rapidly for a while and has now stopped.
Good luck for you're baby, I know it's hard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry about Cody's diagnosis. I hope your vet has some answers for you.
Lots of times they'll refer you to a vet school or if chemo is an option you can do it through your vet.
Cody and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*What grade were the tumors?*

Has your vet aspirated any lymph nodes yet? Given that Cody is having new tumors appear it would seem to me that there is lymph system involvement. The other thing that happens is the dogs immune system is less able to deal with the tumors. There are very few treatments. Prednisone is the most common. My first golden was diagnosed at 4.5 years old with a grade two at the base of her tail. We kept her around for 5 years after that by taking all lumps off as soon as we found them. I also tried a holistic approach of a high protein diet and supplements. Cancer loves carbs. If the tumors are in good spots you may be able to stay ahead of the curve thru surgical removal. Luck, the location the lumps, has a lot to do with it. What has your vet told you? PM if you have questions. Alex


----------



## laineymacd (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and encouraging words.
No one has given me any prognosis on Cody as Mast Cell Cancer is so unpredictable. I will look into all the links everyone gave me
Thank you!


----------



## Breezy (Jan 4, 2007)

My 9 year old girl had a mast cell removed from her muzzle a few months ago. We shrunk it with chemo and then did the surgery. Nothing is back yet but I have to keep a close eye. It was a grade 1. 

The chemo was Lomustine and the tumor shrunk about 75% with it. Are you seeing a specialist? I went to an internal medicine vet but there are also oncology vets.

They also mentioned radiation treatment if the chemo/surgery didn't work.

Best of luck!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't offer any advice on this type of tumor, but I do understand the pain and uncertainty you are going through. I lost my precious boy Jake to Lymphoma. His lymph nodes were most all involved, and we lost him a week after his 6th birthday.
I just wanted to send best wishes for all of you, and that Cody will do well with what ever you decide will be the best treatment for him. It sounds like you are doing everything possible for your boy, and just wanted to add my thoughts and prayers along with everyone here on the site. Please keep us updated.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about this. 
Actually, I don't have a golden with this. But I'm going through exactly the same thing with my beagle. She's 12. 
She had her first surgery about 2 weeks ago. She recovered pretty well from it, but the vet said there was a big chance her tumor might grow back. At first we decided to operate her because the tumor was very big and we knew it was causing her a lot of pain. 
Right now we're hoping the new possible tumors take a long time to appear (if they do). But we're not really sure about making her go through surgery again. She's not so young right now and the doctor has warned us about the risks of anesthesia in old dogs...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No experience thankfully, but just wanted to say that my thoughts are with you and Cody


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Any new news on Cody?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and your sweet Golden.


----------

